# NFL Draft starts today.



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 23, 2020)

It's gonna be different being virtual, but I'm still excited.

Go Broncos, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 23, 2020)

Hell ya. We got Jerry Jeudy. Elway couldn't get the smile off his face, lol.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Apr 24, 2020)

The Dolphin 'brain trust' is brain dead. Of course I would feel differently about Tua had he not had 5 surgeries, but in the NFL the best ability is AVAILability. Think about it, he was behind a terrific Alabama O line and still showed his fragility. Saban said the injuries are because he holds the ball too long! Considering the Dolphin O line being one of the very worst combined with the speed of NFL defenses he's another serious injury waiting to happen

How they could take Tua over Herbert blows my mind.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hell ya. We got Jerry Jeudy. Elway couldn't get the smile off his face, lol.


Denver is looking good this year so far, let's hope the pandemic doesn't carry over into the season!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hell ya. We got Jerry Jeudy. Elway couldn't get the smile off his face, lol.


he's pretty fast but not as fast as Bolles is at getting a holding penalty.


----------

